# Losing control?



## Dreckfan (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm very much in the mood for stories featuring a female protagonist losing control of her appetite and urges. Any suggestions?


----------



## silentbob (Feb 5, 2009)

One story like that that I like a lot is called My Kind of Wife. Hope that helps.


----------



## _broshe_ (Feb 9, 2009)

not going to lie, this is the first story I've actually found a bit disturbing as I've read it......


----------



## Peony (May 24, 2009)

The story sounds really nice. Will try to look for it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## plussauvage (Jun 1, 2009)

The story "Nicole" fits the topic of losing control


----------



## coolag12345 (Aug 24, 2009)

The best example of this type of story that I can think of is Greinskyn's The Acquisition. It's unfinished, but what's there is definitely worth your time.


----------



## coolag12345 (Oct 17, 2009)

coolag12345 said:


> The best example of this type of story that I can think of is Greinskyn's The Acquisition. It's unfinished, but what's there is definitely worth your time.



The Acquisition is now gone. Does anyone know what happened to it?


----------



## Vader7476 (Oct 17, 2009)

plussauvage said:


> The story "Nicole" fits the topic of losing control



Would that be mine or yours? I assume you meant yours.


----------

